# Back to the GRIND



## 3192

Well...after about a four month hiatus, there is finally a big mesquite burl chunk on the lathe. It's been so hot in the shop and we've had a pretty busy schedule that it's kept the wood from spinning. This is a old/dry mesquite burl from Nave's mill in Kingsville that we picked up way last year sometime. It's as hard as iron and the going is slow. I'll post more pictures as it developes (I hope) into a nice hollow vessel of some sort. Good to get some chips in my hair! gb


----------



## Tortuga

Man...that's good lookin' wood , Jim.. Can't wait to see what you turn it into.. Rough stages look like it might make a beautiful 'porta-potty'...even got a 'seam' in it for the 'crack'... 

J/K, of course.. I'll bet it turns into the most spectacular piece you've ever turned..Love that red markings in the burl....

Keep us up to date...

the 'other' jim


----------



## EndTuition

Good to see the chips flying again! That piece sure has some great figure and color in it. Can't wait to see what you find in there. I'm sure it will be extraordinary, it always is ! I guess you decided to stop harassing the trout ?


----------



## bill

Looking forward to the pics and finished product


----------



## 3192

_"I guess you decided to stop harassing the trout ?"_

We pulled up the travel trailer anchor over at Smith Point just in time before IKE. We are now down at Aransas Pass....1 mile boat ride to swimming pool clear water and hungry fish. We are on a down for a week...back home for a week schedule. This is giving me some more time out in the shop...plus it's a lot cooler than it was in mid summer. I picked up some nice BIG pecan after IKE that is sealed and ready for next summer. It was sure nice to hear that tool hit the wood and see some chips flying again! jim


----------



## Sea Aggie

galvbay said:


> _"I guess you decided to stop harassing the trout ?"_
> 
> We pulled up the travel trailer anchor over at Smith Point just in time before IKE. We are now down at Aransas Pass....1 mile boat ride to swimming pool clear water and hungry fish. We are on a down for a week...back home for a week schedule. This is giving me some more time out in the shop...plus it's a lot cooler than it was in mid summer. I picked up some nice BIG pecan after IKE that is sealed and ready for next summer. It was sure nice to hear that tool hit the wood and see some chips flying again! jim


One man's storm debris is another man's raw materials inventory...


----------



## Viking48

That's a great looking piece of wood - can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## The OilMan

I am drooling with envy Galv. That mesquite is a babe to look at, but I don't envy you the hardness of it. I have a shp full of Arkansas Black Walnut that I picked up about 5 years ago and it is like iron! Mesquite gets like that after awhile.


----------



## biggreen

Does the mesquite have to be dry before you turn a vessel? I know what happens to some other woods but haven't messed w/ fresh mesquite. Been wondering. I'm going to destroy a piece or two here real soon.

later, biggreen


----------



## 3192

BG....mesquite is _very_ stable when it's green. I've turned some large pieces out of green mesquite with little or no warp/checking. It's much easier to turn green than dry..lol. gb


----------



## biggreen

That's what I figured. I know my experiments w/ ash have all gone in the burn pile. After doing the floors and working w/ more mesquite I was hoping it would be stable while green. Gonna catch up w/ Viking tomorrow and grab a chunk to play with.

later, biggreen

Oh, I'm going to the Bayou City Art Festival saturday. There was a guy last year that had large mesquite vessels. I'll see if he'll let me take a couple pics if he's there again.


----------



## 3192

Finished the outside shape on this mesquite. I've reversed chucked it and have it chucked up on the tailstock. The steady-rest had to be 're-engineered' a little to allow for the extra diameter. Tomorrow will be the inside/boring using the tool shown. More pictures as the project turns....lol. gb


----------



## Profish00

wow, thats very cool


----------



## Slip

That looks great. Looks like your using the big boy tool on this one. That is going to look great. Now that I am supposed to be off this weekend, I may give a piece of Maple a try, possibly this weekend. Had to work last weekend due to some problems at the plant and have only had one other off since Ike came and went. Got lots of things to do, but would like to get a shot at making something again. Has been a while since I have had a piece of wood to turn. Nothing like that piece but hope to make some kind of hollow vase again.


----------



## 3192

Busy day taking the insides out of this thing. It got pretty exciting when the steady-rest became loose while the wood was spinning! I didn't know I could still move that fast!! No damage but it sure got my attention! This inside turning requires a lot of 'focus' and no daydreaming allowed! 6" in and I need about 4" more to go....wall thickness needs to be 1/4" or so. I'm switching out with a modified scraper and a square of HS tool steel mounted on the long tool. gb


----------



## Hooked

Lookin' really nice GB. Don't let that bad boy get away from though. It would do damage for sure.........lol
Steady as she goes....


----------



## Slip

Thats a huge gap in that block to go to 1/4" thickness isn't it? Just looks it may be too thin at 1/4" with that opening space in there. Looks scary.

I got a smaller block than that chunck of wood chucked up to mine now and is now just about round. I found the wood after the storm the other day and grabbed it. Thought it was maple at first, but now looks more like ash or something else. Will be ablt to tell more later. I only got a couple blocks of wood after storm due to having to work long hours up to recently and just didn't get out to get any wood. When I got out to look, most of it has already been picked up but did get a couple chunks. When rounding mine, boy did it rock and roll on my little lathe. I had to hold it down to keep it from moving around my garage due to the jumping around on my lightweight lathe and cabinet. I kept thinking about your lathe while I was hanging on.


----------



## 3192

Quick update on this monster. I did get a few hours in on the inside this week. We have been spending some 'quality time' down here at Aransas Pass chasing these fish around. The water down here is incredible and the fishing isn't bad either. Back to the vase, I have about 3/4's of the internal boring completed. It is a slow, slow process taking a 1/16th off at a time. There are two 'windows' that have opened up and that will make the cutting easier because the chips can get out. I'll shoot some pictures of the turing when we get back home. In the mean time....there is a 27" yellow mouth about a mile from here with my name on it! Keep those tools sharp and don't worry about making a mess. gb


----------



## Slip

Are you hollowing out the entire inside at one time or hollowing out the inside starting at the opening end cutting to desired thickness and working to desired thickness deeper as you go. Just wondering as I had been always told to keep the thickness in the deeper end to give more support and cut as you get deeper and then leave the thickness on the closer to opening alone to cause less stress on vessel. However with a good steady rest, guess it doesn't matter? I am anxious to see that bad boy finished.


----------



## 3192

SK....correct about keeping as much of the mass/weight towards the tailstock for stability and strength. I will go ahead and finish the area around the opening before I hit the half-way point. The grain is really looking good...lots of flame. gb


----------



## dicklaxt

GB why do you use a spur drive rather than a chuck,any particular reason????

Oh BTW,I haven't been able to make a deal with Nave's Sawmill,I can't get her to respond to my last couple of questions even after I told her I was ready to order.I was requesting size and shipping info. I don't know what the problem is,,,,,,,,its been over a week since my last email.

dick


----------



## bear hide

_"Rough stages look like it might make a beautiful 'porta-potty'.." _That is funny. He could change his name to Thunder Bucket! LOL.

Jim, do you rough that with a gouge? What speed do you start with? I sure wish you would make a film or let us come by and watch this process. We could camp in your yard. Some of us got pretty good at that after Ike.


----------



## bill

very cool pic but scares the you know what out of me


----------



## deerdude2000

Galvbay do ever sell any of those i'm building a new house at the ranch and would love to buy one almost everything in the house is going to be mesquite !!!


----------



## 3192

_GB why do you use a spur drive rather than a chuck,any particular reason????_
The spur center is used only with the initial turning. I will turn the outside rough shape with the bottom towards the tailstock and then turn a 3" true base on the bottom for the chuck to grab. Once the shape, bottom and rough sanding is done....I will rotate it with the bottom held by the chuck (headstock) side. You have to use a steady rest for center support.

_Jim, do you rough that with a gouge? What speed do you start with?_ 
The outside shape is all done with a gouge (5/8 deep flute). Depending how out of round the burl is will depend on the speed. These larger pieces probably start at 100+-rpm and then raised as the project starts to true up.

_very cool pic but scares the you know what out of me_ 
lol....just don't put your fingers in the hole! Seriously, 29 years of teaching woodshop...safety still is my number one concern. I'm always watching for things to go wrong and have a 'escape plan' ready. It's really no big deal....just on a larger scale.

_Galvbay do ever sell any of those i'm building a new house at the ranch and would love to buy one almost everything in the house is going to be mesquite !!!_ 
Hmmmmmmmmm......didn't you post some pictures of some nice looking cocobolo wood???? 8*)


----------



## deerdude2000

*Cocobolo*

_Galvbay do ever sell any of those i'm building a new house at the ranch and would love to buy one almost everything in the house is going to be mesquite !!!_ 
Hmmmmmmmmm......didn't you post some pictures of some nice looking cocobolo wood???? 8*)

Yes i just may have a something that would make a vase i have some chunks that are 10-12x10-12x16-18in long and i have all kinds and sizes i'm sure we can find something i found a piece the other day i had forget about it's 12x12x6ft long and one thats 14x14x5ft talk about heavy stuff !! keep me informed on the vase looks like it's going to be a cool one!!!


----------



## SeaDeezKnots

Sweet! The lathe was always my favorite woodshop tool. I'm envious.


----------



## rebelangler

not to hijack the thread but i have a question....

anybody ever use cedar to turn?
my neighbor had about an 18" cedar fall on his house and i managed to get a good size log and cut it up in managable chunks and also some smaller pen size branches..

i was going to use some for firewood but if some of you woodturners would like some let me know..i will tell you it has beautiful colors
btw gb that piece is going to be awesome

brian


----------



## 3192

Brain...I have not turned much cedar but I know some of the pen turners here have. Maybe they can chime in....

We cut the Aransas Pass fishing trip short and came home early for some dental work. I finally found some time to work on this mesquite piece this afternoon. I'll need to bore in another three or four inches and then start working on getting some sort of consistent wall thickness. Another 4-6 hours and I should have it ready for some final sanding and finish. I think that what's amazing is that there is more material taken out from the inside than there was on the outside...lol. Hopefully, the pictures will give you an idea of the different inside cutters/tools that are used. 
Keep your tools sharp....gb


----------



## EndTuition

Those are so dang awsome! The more wood I turn, the more I can appeciate how difficult that must be to do. Truly an amazing piece of craftsmanship.


----------



## Bobby

rebelangler said:


> not to hijack the thread but i have a question....
> 
> anybody ever use cedar to turn?
> my neighbor had about an 18" cedar fall on his house and i managed to get a good size log and cut it up in managable chunks and also some smaller pen size branches..
> 
> i was going to use some for firewood but if some of you woodturners would like some let me know..i will tell you it has beautiful colors
> btw gb that piece is going to be awesome
> 
> brian


I love to turn cedar. It smells great while your turning it and looks so good when it is finished. It is also easy to turn.


----------



## dicklaxt

Bobby it has been my exp that the larger Cedar is,,,,,,,,,,, the more prone to splitting it becomes.I never tried to treat it with kid gloves and try some of the drying techniques,they might work.

dick


----------



## Profish00

Cedar.... Galv that looks great


----------



## Flat Fish

How do you get that finish on cedar??? I have done a couple cedar pens and had fits with a CA finish...


----------



## Profish00

Dipped 3-4 times in Polly acrylic gloss, I would use a small RPM motor with paint brush instead of dipping for pen cartridges to keep the finish from interrupting the mechanical parts hat are sized for the pen barrel


----------



## 3192

Pretty well finished on the cutting/boring of this project. I had to turn the walls a little thicker than I wanted because of a fissure that ran from the base into one of the walls. There was too much time in the turning to see it fly apart. I'm in the process of power sanding now-- starting with 80 grit on up to 240 grit followed by hand sanding with wet/dry paper/Minwax 209 oil on up to 1000 grit. I'll post some pictures when I put the oil on...the grain should really come out. gb


----------



## 3192

...that last picture you can actually see the tool rest base through the turning while it is spinning


----------



## Hooked

That looks awesome Jim!! Anxious to see it with the oil on it. 
And that last picture is.......well, just 2cool....


----------



## Slip

That is fine looking. I couldn't see how you could get very thin with that large open area in the turning.


----------



## 3192

slip knot said:


> That is fine looking. I couldn't see how you could get very thin with that large open area in the turning.


SK....I could have taken it a little thinner but that would make the 'windows' larger and change the appearance--not to mention making it weaker. I know that there are turners that could have taken it down a lot more 8*) , but mesquite is a rough, knarly tree and it doesn't need to end up fragile looking (imo). I'm in the process of finishing with MinWax 209 Natural and 1000grt wet/dry. It's soaking it in like a sponge and will air dry for at least a week, then buffed out with wax. Here are some pics of the first application of oil. The grain really jumps up and there are several marble looking areas. jim


----------



## bill

cool


----------



## deerdude2000

*mesquite*

Ok thats awsome how much cocobolo is it going to cost me it would look great in the new house i'm going to build at the ranch,no kidding if your going to sell it i'm in for cash or wood let me know.i'm with you mesquite needs to look bulky not whimpy!!!!!


----------



## Slip

I fully agree, I loke those with some thickness. You origanally said about 1/4" thick, but didn't see how without being too large of a gap and less support. I love it. It looks beautiful. I also woudn't want that thing to be thin, it needs beef. Fantastic job. That grain really jumps out oiled.


----------



## ladyfish

WOW! that is beautiful. 

ladyfish


----------



## Profish00

galvbay said:


> ...that last picture you can actually see the tool rest base through the turning while it is spinning


you sure can, how fast is it going?


----------



## EndTuition

Nothing short of AMAZING !


----------



## Viking48

As expected - that looks great. I'll be happy if I can ever get to turn a simple bowl - your talent amazes me.


----------



## Flat Fish

Wow! That looks incredible. That is some beautiful grain.


----------



## 3192

Thanks for the compliments everyone. It's been nice to spin some wood again. I hope with the cooler weather to spend more time out in the shop. I'll post up some pictures of the final product later this week. I still need to hit it with some more oil and then turn the foot on the bottom. After some buffing and polishing, it will be ready to collect dust on the book shelf..lol. gb


----------



## deerdude2000

iF YOU GET TIRED OF IT COLLECTING DUST LET ME KNOW!!!!!!


----------



## 3192

I spent some time in the shop this morning and finished up this mesquite project. After several coats of MinWax 209 (natural) and wet sanding to 1000grt, it sat on the machine for 5-6 days drying out. This morning I reverse chucked it and finished cutting the foot on the bottom. After several coats of wax and buffing...it's finished! Enjoy the pictures...galvbay


----------



## 3192

more pics...


----------



## Tortuga

A true 'Work of Art', Jim....just beautiful....as always...

Gotta admit that lookin at that first set of pix with the piece spinning and seeing that 'tiny' spindle you were parting off at the base that it really gave me the 'willies'..Whew!! ...that's when ya pray you got a GOOD bite with the chuck...


----------



## Too Tall

Thats outstanding work Jim. Can't wait to see it 1st hand tomorrow.


----------



## Slip

That came out absolutely beautiful. Great shape to it. You did fantastic.


----------



## 3192

_*....* pix with the piece spinning and seeing that 'tiny' spindle you were parting off at the base that it really gave me the 'willies'_

Again...thanks for the compliments! If the piece is nice and balanced...there is no problem. It's amazing that a little nub like that can support a 5lb+ chunk of spinning wood! I actually took it down even more but at a slower speed and essentially just parted the nub off. Looking forward to the next turning! gb


----------



## bill

Great work


----------



## EndTuition

Have to agree with Tortuga, I kept thinkng the next pic would be the one of it stuck in the wall or out in the yard. I know you're a master at that, but if I tried it, well, I'm certain it would leave a mark on something.

Another outstanding piece of Art Jim, it must be very satisfying to finish a piece like that.


----------



## trodery

Jim, you are a true artist! I always enjoy seeing your work and I am very proud to say I own not just one but two of you fine pieces of art!


----------



## Koru

this was worth the wait. it's absolutely beautiful, Jim. thank you so much for sharing the whole process and finished art.

rosesm


----------

